# Low tech 4x2x2 planted discus tank



## illumnae (Dec 27, 2007)

I recently downgraded my 4x2x2 foot (this is a 110 gallon? I'm not too sure about conversions as I'm from Singapore where we use litres) tank from high tech to low tech. The plants weren't reacting too well to the change so I did a rescape with new low-demand plants.

comments and criticisms are welcome!


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This looks really nice! Reminds me of a rimless ADA tank 
Love all the colors you have in there. Plants look lush and have filled in nicely.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice tank :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very lovely!

Is that hairgrass for the carpet?

What plants did you end up having to change out, and what were the tank's equipment specs before versus now?


----------



## illumnae (Dec 27, 2007)

yup that's hairgrass for the carpet. it spread and grew dense during high tech days and i kept it for the low tech setup since it's such an undemanding plant.

The plants I changed out weren't too demanding plants, but I think they got used to the high tech requirements and just never got used to the downgrade. They were red tiger lotuses, some swords, some criniums and didlipis diandra.

The old specs were 364W PL lighting, pressurized CO2, Gex soil (similar to ADA aquasoil but better) and full EI fertilization.

Now i'm on 182W PL lighting, no CO2, exhausted Gex soil with some root tabs (going to get Wondergro soon) and a modified EI fertilization using Wondergro liquid ferts


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan to me... would like to see some more focussed pics of this nice tank.  reminds me of one of Scolley's kahunas.


----------



## metageologist (Jan 10, 2008)

nice tank


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What's PL lighting?

WonderGro tabs are the bomb. I've been eyeing those new liquids... how are you liking them?


----------



## illumnae (Dec 27, 2007)

I've been using the liquids for about a year now (in Singapore they were launched last year). They're very good. I loved the micros in conjunction with my dry ferts for EI. I found it more effective than using Seachem flourish for micros. The macros have been serving me well too. I'm going to be using a modified EI regime on these liquids as well for my next project (another 4x2x2 foot planted tank with either heckels or altums).

PL lighting i think is the term we use for power compact


----------

